# Trend Watch:Wrap Dresses, Which Celebrity Wears It Better?



## daer0n (Apr 1, 2008)

*




*
*Paris Hilton*
*



*
*Mischa Barton*
*



*
*Kelly Ripa*
*



*
*Eva Mendes*
*



*
*Amy Smart*
*



*
*Garcelle Beauvais*
*



*
*Lisa Rinna*
*



*
*Amy Adams*
Source


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 1, 2008)

I love Eva Mendez's outfit. If I could find this I would definitely wear it.


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Apr 1, 2008)

*Eva &amp; Lisa IMHO&gt; Paris yuck !






&lt;&lt;&lt; Eva, Lisa &amp; Me in the middle



!!*


----------



## internetchick (Apr 1, 2008)

Eva for sure, but Amy Adams comes in a close second.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Apr 1, 2008)

Kelly Ripa , classic


----------



## Aprill (Apr 1, 2008)

Kelly Ripa


----------



## puncturedskirt (Apr 1, 2008)

Eva Mendes.


----------



## monniej (Apr 1, 2008)

they all look good, but i'd love to have the one that amy adams has on! gorgeous! i love wrap dresses, btw!


----------



## dentaldee (Apr 1, 2008)

I like Paris' dress best....I too love wrap dresses!


----------



## CandyApple (Apr 1, 2008)

Amy Adams looks gorgeous, love her dress!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 1, 2008)

I agree that they all look good in wrap dresses but I love the dress worn by Amy Adams the most followed closely by Paris and then Eva and Kelly.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 1, 2008)

My favourites: amy adams, eva mendes, Kelly Ripa and Paris Hilton.

Loathe: Garcelle Beauvais, Lisa Rinna, Amy Smart. They either fit wrong or look old fashioned.

I think Mischa barton's dress is just a bit too short for me, she pulls it off but I wouldn't wear it.


----------



## goddess13 (Apr 1, 2008)

My vote goes to Amy Adams. The whole outfit is stunning!

I want that dress for my 21st!


----------



## AprilRayne (Apr 1, 2008)

Kelly Ripa! Cause she's Kelly and she's Ripa, she's Kelly Ripa!! LOL Who knows what that's from?? LOL


----------



## daer0n (Apr 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Kelly Ripa! Cause she's Kelly and she's Ripa, she's Kelly Ripa!! LOL Who knows what that's from?? LOL LMAO!I like Kelly Ripa the best too


----------



## katina74 (Apr 1, 2008)

Kelly and Eva


----------



## Karren (Apr 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ag10v* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love Eva Mendez's outfit. If I could find this I would definitely wear it. Same here!!! Wonder if were the same size?? hahaha


----------



## AprilRayne (Apr 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LMAO!I like Kelly Ripa the best too





LOL Do you know what it's from or do you just think I'm a spaz?? LOL


----------



## daer0n (Apr 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL Do you know what it's from or do you just think I'm a spaz?? LOL Isnt that from the Regis and Kelly show? no? lol!


----------



## Anthea (Apr 2, 2008)

Amy Adams looks stunning in that dress followed closely by Eva Mendes.

I have a couple of old wrap dresses I bought when I was closeted that I have never worn out. I should pull them out and have a look at them


----------



## fawp (Apr 2, 2008)

They're cute but I don't know if they're my style.


----------



## AprilRayne (Apr 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Isnt that from the Regis and Kelly show? no? lol! No, it's from Will &amp; Grace! Did you ever watch that show? I love it! Jack tells Will he should have a baby with Kelly Ripa instead of Grace and he says because she's Kelly and she's Ripa, she's Kelly Ripa! It's pretty funny!


----------



## niksaki (Apr 2, 2008)

Garcelle Beauvais then eva then amy!


----------



## bCreative (Apr 2, 2008)

Eva


----------



## valley (Apr 2, 2008)

Any Adams dress is adorable. Very feminine.


----------



## daer0n (Apr 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No, it's from Will &amp; Grace! Did you ever watch that show? I love it! Jack tells Will he should have a baby with Kelly Ripa instead of Grace and he says because she's Kelly and she's Ripa, she's Kelly Ripa! It's pretty funny! OOOooohh yeah! OMG i LOVE Will and Grace, its one of my fave shows! Although its not on anymore, i think only on the weekends and i dont really get to watch it, i miss it, i think that show is so hilarious, i really like it, i forgot about that part! LOL


----------



## chocobon (Apr 3, 2008)

Amy and Eva!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 13, 2008)

Amy Adams.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 13, 2008)

Eva wore it better, the other dresses were ugly.


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 13, 2008)

My vote goes to Eva and Paris.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Apr 13, 2008)

I love all of them, except Paris' and that may just be 'cause she's in it.


----------



## aney (Apr 13, 2008)

love eva and amy!


----------



## GeeCee (Apr 16, 2008)

Amy.


----------

